# ovulation pains?



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi ladies

hope your all well. just wondered whether anyone experiences really bad pains at ovulation? 

Last friday (day 14) i had the most terrible pains in the ovary area, which i can only hope was ovulation pains. So much so though that   was totally out of the question   .Next morning my tummy still felt bruised inside but we had to   get on with it as you all know it's precious time. If i did ovulate on the friday, could i have missed out this month? how long does a egg survive?

also i had to use a hot water bottle to ease the pains, is that okay?

any feedback would be great. good luck to you all.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Ovulation pain is fairly common, even with women who are not on any fertility drugs or have any health problems...it's called mittelschmerz.

Even before clomid I suffered badly with ovulation pain & now the clomid just seems to have exacerbated it (I ovulate naturally & on clomid to boost).

Your ovaries are just working overtime & you can get lots of different symptoms associated with ovulation...stabbing/sharp/twinges pain in ovaries & abdomen, lower back ache, bloated/bruised sensation, frequent peeing, nausea, sore boobs, bleeding, upset tummy and/or constipation, headaches amongst other things...

Peppermint tea helps with the bloated sensation & a heated wheat bag (or hot water bottle) is fine to ease aches/pains...if you take a look at the post I pinned at the top of this forum (tips to improve....), using a heated wheatbag/hot water bottle is supposed to aid implantation...

As long as you had plenty of BMS prior to ovulation then you should be ok...sperm can live for around 3-5 days inside a woman & its always best to have a "welcoming party" of swimmers waiting for when the egg releases...an egg can only live *up to * 24 hours so that's the reason better to have BMS for several days prior to ovulation...but if you had BMS at time of ovulation then should be ok...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Well put Natasha!

Just wanted to add... I did not have any pains prior to clomid so if you are just now getting them I think it may be safe to say that is normal.  For me it a bit of pressure/bloating feeling 2 days before and 1 day after LH surge.  Then it is gone and just fine.

Yep, best to BMS before ov as the sperm last longer than the egg.  Dr. told me of a case where someone got preggy when BMS 9 days before ov!  Of course not recommended 

Best wishes
- Nikki


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Dear Natasha and Nikki 

thanks for your replies. i've never had pain at ovulation and boy was it sore. i posted the other day to say i was confused about whether or not i'd ovulated and then that happened. wishing all our dreams come true xxxxxxxxx


----------



## snotty (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi everyone
Im glad i came to have a look at this website as i have recently started on clomid and have been getting pains too. I was getting worried but i feel much better now. Can you tell me what  BMS stands for ? as im new to all this  (sorry if you think im thick). 
thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Snotty

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck 

and BMS stands for "Baby Making Sex" 

You'll find lots of the abbreviations here....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

